# Spoon carving, Bowl Carving & Greenwood Carving



## JerseyHighlander (Feb 9, 2020)

I originally introduced some of my work when I introduced myself. 

https://woodbarter.com/threads/wood-junky-in-new-jersey.39843/

Been a little dormant since. Thought I'd put up some new stuff. 
I've been working lately mostly with Black Cherry and Wild Cherry that I have a couple logs of. 
Recently I was fortunate over the summer to drive by a neighbor's house when a treework guy I buy firewood from on occasion was in the middle of cutting down his Black Walnut tree. He was nice enough to put me in touch with the homeowner & long story, short, I was gifted a nice load of Black Walnut. It's noticeable how much harder than the Black Cherry it is, doing the axe & adze work but with great rewards in the end. 

Been refining the design on these scoops for some time and taken to doing one out of every species of wood I can get my hands on. The Walnut is a definite winner with these. Did one bark side up and the other bark side down, with very different effect on the grain in the finished product.


 

Bark side oriented down.


 

 

Started what is going to be a large, Scandiavian style bowl last week. Roughed out the interior so far & finding great motivation seeing the grain & colors. About to start the roughing on the exterior. Excited to see it start taking shape.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## CWS (Feb 9, 2020)

I like it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 9, 2020)

Nicely done! I love the texture of hand-carved work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 9, 2020)

That's gonna be a sweet bowl!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 9, 2020)

Very interesting. Not seen this type of work done before. Hope to see more of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 9, 2020)

Got my attention! Between you and @Brink , I feel absolutely dirty using power tools.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ebill (Feb 11, 2020)

- my wrists and fore arms started to ache looking at the pictures. Nice work though! 

- for the record, what do the scoops scoop ? 

- ebill

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 11, 2020)

therapy...…….first thought that entered into my mind when I saw the start to the bowl!!!!


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Feb 11, 2020)

TimR said:


> Got my attention! Between you and @Brink , I feel absolutely dirty using power tools.




Tim, having looked over your page linked in your signature, you do some very impressive work. By whatever method you choose to get there, beautiful is beautiful. And your appreciation for the trees and the materials they provide is, appreciable.
For the record, I started out as a professional woodworker/cabinetmaker/furniture maker back in the mid 1980's. Ran every machine known including early versions of CNC. Had a 2000+ square foot shop of my own, full of fancy machines through the 1990's but just kept getting more & more interested in hand tools & traditional methods. Still have tablesaws, bandsaws, planer, joiner, air compressor, drill presses etc. Most crammed into a small shed for storage since I moved here 18 years ago. Planned to build a large garage/shop but had a child, went a full 9 rounds with the grim reaper, the great depression etc and I still have no garage. Basement is very small so hand tools were just easier. Then they started being more satisfying to use. Then I started realizing I could do so much more with them & traditional methods, without the limitations of the machines....

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 3


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Feb 11, 2020)

ebill said:


> - my wrists and fore arms started to ache looking at the pictures. Nice work though!
> 
> - for the record, what do the scoops scoop ?
> 
> - ebill



Yah, it can wear on the old carcass at times. Mostly the scoops have just scooped admiration. They are a little on the large size for some general stuff, sized and modeled after what professional Baker's would have used for flour & such. But I do have a couple smaller ones that have been used for flour, rice, beans etc.



Gdurfey said:


> therapy...…….first thought that entered into my mind when I saw the start to the bowl!!!!



That it most definitely is! I can reduce the whole universe down to the space around my carving bench at times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## clarkhus (Feb 12, 2020)

Very nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Feb 17, 2020)

Carving time has been a little sparse & hard to come by lately but managed to put in a few hours last night & finished the roughing of the exterior of the Walnut bowl. Starting to take shape....
Finally, moved to drawknife work on the exterior. Really incredible color and grain on this one. Still a lot to do but it's becoming self motivating.

At this point I am seriously doubting the published Janka Hardness of Black Walnut. I have had a much easier time hewing White Oak than this. It seams more on par with Hard/Sugar Maple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## greenmtnguy (Mar 15, 2020)

Where did the blood come from on the left thumb?


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Mar 16, 2020)

greenmtnguy said:


> Where did the blood come from on the left thumb?


Haha, Ironically, I was cutting meat in the kitchen to feed my cats, when two of them started to squabble and made me turn, just as I was pulling a very freshly sharpened knife through a small piece of kidney. Took a pretty good piece off the tip.
Not that I don't cut myself doing the carving work. It is a bloodsport.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Mar 17, 2020)

What make of bowl adze are you using, do you like it?

Great work by the way, I've done some power carving of bowls, but would like to try some hand tool work to reduce the dust I'm being exposed to.

Thanks!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 17, 2020)

Concerning the hardness of walnut, I've seen it vary greatly from tree to tree. Some walnut is much easier to work than cherry but others are harder and denser. I think it has something to do with growing conditions. I bought some hand-hewn walnut beams from an old guy in Tennessee many years ago. They came out of a cabin that was on his property that was built when the first early European settlers arrived. So this was virgin growth walnut from forests where the trees had to struggle for sunlight and space. That wood was like working sugar maple - hard...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Mar 17, 2020)

whitewaterjay said:


> What make of bowl adze are you using, do you like it?
> 
> Great work by the way, I've done some power carving of bowls, but would like to try some hand tool work to reduce the dust I'm being exposed to.
> 
> Thanks!



The adze is a Hans Karlsson 50mm (the mid size of the three he offers). I like it a lot, it is exceptionally well made of very high quality steel. If for some reason I lost it, I would immediately get another, no thought needed. It is however the only one I've ever used, so my perspective is limited but I really don't have any complaints, it gets the job done. I've since purchased several of his carving gouges that I am thrilled with and have quite a few to compare them to, again just top of the line tools. At some point I would like to get a Kestrel Tool adze, preferably in a smaller or larger size, just to experience the difference and have some variety.

I highly recommend venturing to the hand tool side. Reducing dust, noise and vibration is a good reason but there is just so much more satisfaction in the work too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Mar 17, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Concerning the hardness of walnut, I've seen it vary greatly from tree to tree. Some walnut is much easier to work than cherry but others are harder and denser. I think it has something to do with growing conditions. I bought some hand-hewn walnut beams from an old guy in Tennessee many years ago. They came out of a cabin that was on his property that was built when the first early European settlers arrived. So this was virgin growth walnut from forests where the trees had to struggle for sunlight and space. That wood was like working sugar maple - hard...


This is the first opportunity I've had to work Black Walnut either green or with such hand tools. Much less feedback from powertools with carbide tipped blades etc when I've worked with it in the past. And I know what you mean about growing conditions, definitely agree. This was a freshly felled tree, not very old and grew in a fairly open, wooded yard but likely very shallow soil over granite bedrock & boulders that pervade this area. The soil tends to be pretty alkaline too.

Years back I read a bit about Walnut being commonly used for gunstocks because of it's durability and specifically it's ability to take repeated shock. And that is where I'm experiencing the most fight, though even the drawknife work is harder in areas. Things like Janka hardness being only one facet, I think some of it's other traits are skewing the perception.


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 12, 2020)

Was still very much in the middle of this when the scamdemic went full blown and I cleared off my workbench to unpack my reloading equipment & trying to be prepared for who knows what is coming next. Has been a bit of an odd thing staring at the half finished bowl in a corner, remembering the things that make me happy, (carving) while instead preparing for doomsday. It was fueling a bit of anger not knowing if I'd ever get to finish the bowl or if my carving days were over.
Leaving out the gory details, I finally decided to pop the pressure relief valve in my head and pick up my chisels for the first time since March. Still needs a couple coats of oil and the pictures aren't exactly professional grade but this forum feels like it's being neglected so, I'll post what I have for now.









The Walnut is not easy to work with this way but my my does it look good.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 12, 2020)

Kyle, a few of have discussed reloading on this forum. Don’t be shy. I need to build some hunting rounds even though I had to bag my hunt this year; 7mm Mag. I mostly reload 45 ACP. But can do 38/357 as well. Just don’t shoot that very much.

but, back to wood, incredible craftsmanship. Really neat!!

last thought; don’t get down. this is all nuts; come back to the forum and talk/vent. We all need to at times.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 12, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> Kyle, a few of have discussed reloading on this forum. Don’t be shy. I need to build some hunting rounds even though I had to bag my hunt this year; 7mm Mag. I mostly reload 45 ACP. But can do 38/357 as well. Just don’t shoot that very much.
> 
> but, back to wood, incredible craftsmanship. Really neat!!
> 
> last thought; don’t get down. this is all nuts; come back to the forum and talk/vent. We all need to at times.



Thanks Gary, appreciate all comments. 

Haven't seen any reloading threads recently. I'm always willing to chime in on that. I started loading 20-ish years ago for a couple mil-surps and these days I load six different calibers. Some I've only started on but others I've been doing for years (.303 British, 6.5 Swede) that I'm starting all over again moving the focus from long range target/accuracy to effective terminal ballistics. Also a lot of new, interesting powders available that weren't around when I started.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Nov 13, 2020)

It's great seeing you and your work on here again Kyle!

I appreciate the help you provided when I had some questions a ways back; keep the pictures coming!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ScoutDog (Nov 13, 2020)

Those bowls and scoops are simply amazing! Do you use patterns for the shape and size, or follow your wood-tuned gut for that? 
And, I'd like to learn more about your process and tools. What oil do you use for the finishing?
Thanks! --JB

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 13, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> It's great seeing you and your work on here again Kyle!
> 
> I appreciate the help you provided when I had some questions a ways back; keep the pictures coming!


Thanks Steve. Happy to have been of help. Did you ever manage to get an adze? 
Was showing my son a couple videos of some blacksmithing techniques the other day and took notice that Black Bear Forge out in Colorado is making them along with some of the other tools for the craft. The adze looked fairly comparable to Karlsson's. Looked like he has some stock.


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 13, 2020)

ScoutDog said:


> Those bowls and scoops are simply amazing! Do you use patterns for the shape and size, or follow your wood-tuned gut for that?
> And, I'd like to learn more about your process and tools. What oil do you use for the finishing?
> Thanks! --JB


Hey JB, Thanks. 
Most everything initially came from just deciding on a style I was aiming at and getting to it, then seeing where the wood takes me. Sometimes I start out intending on one thing and at some point the wood decides I'm going in a different direction for various reasons. It may be cliche but it is very much like that old saying, the piece is already in there, I just remove the bits that aren't it. 
I typically use pure Tung Oil either Master's Blend or Milk Paint brand. Sometimes use a very pure Scandinavian Linseed oil but mostly Tung Oil. 
If you'd like to learn, the best thing I can do is direct you to Dave Fisher's site. He has a blog and several videos all quite well done. I'd be happy to fill in any gaps after that. https://davidffisher.com/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 19, 2020)

Finally had a chance to get a couple, slightly more respectable pictures. Still haven't put a second coat of oil on it or anything but at least I used a real camera this time instead of the crappy iphone.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ScoutDog (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi Kyle: 
Thanks for the info and the much better photos! I watched most anything David Fisher did on YouTube, and I'm hooked on the concept. Next step for me: Getting some wood and an adze, sharpen my draw knives, and dig in.

What kind of adze do you use? I know good ones are hard to come by today, but my search can start. 
How green & wet is the wood? Can you use dry wood? What's the difference in working with them?
And, what finishing gouges do you use?
OK, I'll save some questions for later. Thank you again for the inspiration!
Stay well,
--JB


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 19, 2020)

ScoutDog said:


> Hi Kyle:
> Thanks for the info and the much better photos! I watched most anything David Fisher did on YouTube, and I'm hooked on the concept. Next step for me: Getting some wood and an adze, sharpen my draw knives, and dig in.
> 
> What kind of adze do you use? I know good ones are hard to come by today, but my search can start.
> ...



I use the Hans Karlsson 50mm Adze. Got lucky and it was the first bowl adze I got. They are notoriously difficult to find available but if you track the site often enough, you can find one. There are a number of other options, most of them also notoriously difficult to get but Dave just put up a page of links to sources of tools and there are several new players on the board. I've never used any other then the Karlsson but if/when I purchase another, I would be looking at Kestrel Tool, Black Bear Forge and Jason Lonon. 

The craft is one of working the wood green. As fresh cut and wet as you can get it is best and will make things much easier. The wood works much easier green then it does dried. You may get away with some woods being dry but overall, green & wet. All the roughing will go much faster that way and then you dry it slowly to work it the rest of the way when dry to get a good finish. 
Black Cherry comes to mind most prevalent. Trying to do the rough hewing on that when dry would be a nightmare. It would tear out like crazy. I do have a Black Cherry log that still has the bark on it and I've painted the ends to prevent it drying. Cutting rounds off it nearly two years later, it's still wet enough.

Finish gouges.... Everything under the sun/whatever works best with the angles I have to work with. You will definitely need a few bent gouges and some out-bevel straight gouges. I'll post a picture when I have a moment.

One thing to consider, many of us started out as spoon carvers with nothing more then a hatchet, a sloyd knife and a bent/spoon knife. Can get you in the wood without the huge investment and starting to understand the techniques.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Nov 20, 2020)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Thanks Steve. Happy to have been of help. Did you ever manage to get an adze?
> Was showing my son a couple videos of some blacksmithing techniques the other day and took notice that Black Bear Forge out in Colorado is making them along with some of the other tools for the craft. The adze looked fairly comparable to Karlsson's. Looked like he has some stock.



I did end up getting a Coopers adze that Larry at @FranklinWorkshops was kind enough to sell me (along with a few Pfeil gouges), but with the flat edge it isn't great for bowls. I really need to get one! I did find Black Bear Forge as well when I was initially looking, but he's got a 3 year waiting list. And Jason's sell out in about 30 seconds if he ever has them for sale. I did pick up a hook knife from Dale at Pinewood Forge and handled it myself and have done a few spoons and spatulas. It' been a long, slow journey in finding the right tools!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ScoutDog (Nov 20, 2020)

Kyle:
Thank you for the info and continued inspiration. A quick few searches backs up your
My search begins for a suitable (set of) tool(s) for the craft.
When I can track down some tools and some green wood, I will let you know. It sounds like the trick is to get the wood just when there's time to carve on it.
Thanks again, and stay well.
--JB


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Nov 20, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> I did end up getting a Coopers adze that Larry at @FranklinWorkshops was kind enough to sell me (along with a few Pfeil gouges), but with the flat edge it isn't great for bowls. I really need to get one! I did find Black Bear Forge as well when I was initially looking, but he's got a 3 year waiting list. And Jason's sell out in about 30 seconds if he ever has them for sale. I did pick up a hook knife from Dale at Pinewood Forge and handled it myself and have done a few spoons and spatulas. It' been a long, slow journey in finding the right tools!



Look at this one.








Curved Bowl Adze Small Curve High Quality Steel 4150 - Etsy


This Craft Supplies & Tools item by HappyTools has 1178 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Bulgaria. Listed on Aug 13, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 20, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> I did end up getting a Coopers adze that Larry at @FranklinWorkshops was kind enough to sell me (along with a few Pfeil gouges), but with the flat edge it isn't great for bowls. I really need to get one! I did find Black Bear Forge as well when I was initially looking, but he's got a 3 year waiting list. And Jason's sell out in about 30 seconds if he ever has them for sale. I did pick up a hook knife from Dale at Pinewood Forge and handled it myself and have done a few spoons and spatulas. It' been a long, slow journey in finding the right tools!


I could have sworn Black Bear had a couple in stock the other day but nothing there now. If you know somebody with the right skills, you may be able to re-forge the coopers adze to a bowl adze.
It's tuff, I remember...
Keep going on the spoons, that's where I started. Post some pictures when you're ready... (I'm not showing anybody my first spoon.)

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 20, 2020)

ScoutDog said:


> Kyle:
> Thank you for the info and continued inspiration. A quick few searches backs up your
> My search begins for a suitable (set of) tool(s) for the craft.
> When I can track down some tools and some green wood, I will let you know. It sounds like the trick is to get the wood just when there's time to carve on it.
> ...



Good luck on the search. Patience is a virtue. 
Ben Orford's spoon knives etc are typically easy enough to get and are reasonable quality, especially to get you started. 
If you can work the timing to be ready to carve right away that would be great but plenty can be done to extend your time. 

Keep it in log length as much as possible. Bigger takes longer to dry.
Keep the bark on and coat the ends with old paint or some other sealer immediately.
Put smaller pieces in plastic bags or tubs for short periods of time. (week or two) Be careful of mold/rot. Some woods better/worse then others for this.
Small pieces can be put in a plastic bag and in the freezer for long time. Up here in the north, a log felled in early fall is easily good through spring. Winter has it's advantages.
Even just a cool shady basement will give you several days. But some woods dry really fast compared to others. 
Take a look here;








Sloyd Knives by Ben & Lois Orford


Orford Sloyd knives will help you develop your ability to craft simple, useful, beautiful wood objects from wood, in keeping with the values of the Sloyd




toolsforworkingwood.com













Crook Knives by Ben & Lois Orford


You can't beat spoon carving in its ability to produce something beautiful and useful quickly. (Bear this in mind as you toil on a massive woodworking




toolsforworkingwood.com


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 1, 2020)

I'll say it sure does look good! It's beautiful.

Alan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Dec 3, 2020)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> I'll say it sure does look good! It's beautiful.
> 
> Alan


Thanks Alan.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 12, 2021)

@JerseyHighlander i have root burl (corms) of chamise burl that have the tap root attached, i think about spoons every time i look at them. are you interested in trading one spoon carved from my burl in exchange for some more of the same sent to you for your own purposes. or would you carve a spoon and charge me for such?

i'm quarantining for the next couple of days, so i don't have any pictures handy as the wood is at my yard, but i can get you some pictures by end of week


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 25, 2021)

vegas urban lumber said:


> @JerseyHighlander i have root burl (corms) of chamise burl that have the tap root attached, i think about spoons every time i look at them. are you interested in trading one spoon carved from my burl in exchange for some more of the same sent to you for your own purposes. or would you carve a spoon and charge me for such?
> 
> i'm quarantining for the next couple of days, so i don't have any pictures handy as the wood is at my yard, but i can get you some pictures by end of week


Hey Trev, So sorry, I never saw this back in January... Haven't been here in a while carving's been on the back burner again. 
Don't know if this is still on your radar or not but I'm game. Only question that comes to mind, being a root burl, will it be embedded heavily with stones and grains of sand? Working with knives, including curved knives, taking nicks out of the blade edge can be a nightmare.
Wasn't familiar at all with Chamise, looked it up, looks like interesting stuff.




__





Chamise | Nature Collective







thenaturecollective.org


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 25, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Hey Trev, So sorry, I never saw this back in January... Haven't been here in a while carving's been on the back burner again.
> Don't know if this is still on your radar or not but I'm game. Only question that comes to mind, being a root burl, will it be embedded heavily with stones and grains of sand? Working with knives, including curved knives, taking nicks out of the blade edge can be a nightmare.
> Wasn't familiar at all with Chamise, looked it up, looks like interesting stuff.
> 
> ...


no typically smaller ones with "handels" do not have rocks imbedded


----------



## Woodhaul (Aug 22, 2021)

Awesome. Dont think I'd have the patience


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 27, 2021)

Every once in a while I remember how long it's been since I've added anything to this thread. Unfortunately it's likely to be a good while longer before I'm able to calm my spirit with my carving tools in hand but there is a good side to that, soon to be announced.
Meanwhile, the Mrs used the most recent creation from, wow, last year, as a centerpiece for the table on Thanksgiving. It looked picture worthy in that setting. The wood is aging well & the color developing nicely too.






I probably should have used a real camera with better lighting but it's still pretty.

.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 27, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Every once in a while I remember how long it's been since I've added anything to this thread. Unfortunately it's likely to be a good while longer before I'm able to calm my spirit with my carving tools in hand but there is a good side to that, soon to be announced.
> Meanwhile, the Mrs used the most recent creation from, wow, last year, as a centerpiece for the table on Thanksgiving. It looked picture worthy in that setting. The wood is aging well & the color developing nicely too.
> 
> 
> ...


Very sweet! Love the figure in the scoop! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 27, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Every once in a while I remember how long it's been since I've added anything to this thread. Unfortunately it's likely to be a good while longer before I'm able to calm my spirit with my carving tools in hand but there is a good side to that, soon to be announced.
> Meanwhile, the Mrs used the most recent creation from, wow, last year, as a centerpiece for the table on Thanksgiving. It looked picture worthy in that setting. The wood is aging well & the color developing nicely too.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work. I reckon you mostly use straight grain when carving by hand as opposed to trying to carve through burl and curl... or do you just have a thing where you punish yourself for fun?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 27, 2021)

I find this process interesting. I imagine you have a lot of hours on this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 27, 2021)

Sweet bowl Kyle!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 27, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Nice work. I reckon you mostly use straight grain when carving by hand as opposed to trying to carve through burl and curl... or do you just have a thing where you punish yourself for fun?


I'm certain I've been called a "glutton for punishment" a time or ten. I don't steer clear of imperfect grain, I know the results will match the effort. Besides, with this method of working the wood green, you might be surprised how much easier the work is. Even burls work relatively easy, just need to be good and wet and the tools need to stay surgical. I know of a couple of carvers that work almost exclusively in burls. They make it look easy. 

This piece of Black Cherry had signs of a branch going through the split, I just couldn't throw it away. Didn't find the knot's till I was well into it, never sure if they'd go away or not. Grain was very swirling, all over the place. By the time I was done I was calling it the Witch's bowl cause it was the bowl of Toil & Trouble.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 28, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> I'm certain I've been called a "glutton for punishment" a time or ten. I don't steer clear of imperfect grain, I know the results will match the effort. Besides, with this method of working the wood green, you might be surprised how much easier the work is. Even burls work relatively easy, just need to be good and wet and the tools need to stay surgical. I know of a couple of carvers that work almost exclusively in burls. They make it look easy.
> 
> This piece of Black Cherry had signs of a branch going through the split, I just couldn't throw it away. Didn't find the knot's till I was well into it, never sure if they'd go away or not. Grain was very swirling, all over the place. By the time I was done I was calling it the Witch's bowl cause it was the bowl of Toil & Trouble.


It does look great though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 28, 2021)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Every once in a while I remember how long it's been since I've added anything to this thread. Unfortunately it's likely to be a good while longer before I'm able to calm my spirit with my carving tools in hand but there is a good side to that, soon to be announced.
> Meanwhile, the Mrs used the most recent creation from, wow, last year, as a centerpiece for the table on Thanksgiving. It looked picture worthy in that setting. The wood is aging well & the color developing nicely too.
> 
> 
> ...


Kyle,

Bit of a tease... I read the description and scrolled down to find an empty bowl. Not at all the picture that was in my head. I was looking forward to seeing it packed with some sort of food. Did you put anything in it, food wise?


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 28, 2021)

William Tanner said:


> I find this process interesting. I imagine you have a lot of hours on this.


Thanks William. Yes, there are definitely a good number of hours in on that bowl. The Walnut bowl specifically, being the largest bowl I've done and the Walnut being one of the tougher woods I've worked, was my longest yet. Don't remember exactly but it's a couple few days worth at least.


barry richardson said:


> Sweet bowl Kyle!


Thanks Barry!



2feathers Creative Making said:


> It does look great though.


Thank you.



Mr. Peet said:


> Kyle,
> 
> Bit of a tease... I read the description and scrolled down to find an empty bowl. Not at all the picture that was in my head. I was looking forward to seeing it packed with some sort of food. Did you put anything in it, food wise?


Haha! I only learned how to carve empty bowls...  I came along while the table was still being prepped. The Mrs. did lay a large cloth napkin inside and fill it with fresh baked biscuits, which stayed nice and hot in there. I'm pretty sure she took a shot or two of the setting with food. We use them occasionally filling them with chips and such, nothing too drastic yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Apr 8, 2022)

I think it's been close to a year since I was last able to put aside time for woodcarving. I couldn't take it anymore, I needed wood shavings at my feet and my determination to do one of my signature scoops in all the domestic woods I can get my hands on has been sorely neglected so... I've had a piece of Black Locust pulled from the firewood pile, hanging around the basement since last fall and Black Locust appears to be the trending wood on the forum lately. All the welding and metalwork tools put away, pushed aside for the first time in many months it's good to be back in the wood again. So long, I actually struggled for a bit to remember the desired order of operations. Turned out I just needed to put my head aside and let my hands do what they know how to do without my interference.

Going to have to post this and then add images from another device... BRB
From firewood such as this, rise carvings fit for kings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Apr 8, 2022)

All my electronics SNAFU's are becoming like a comedy of errors, bouncing between four different devices just to get single picture on the forum... I need to go and do some more carving.

Axe work done




Adze work done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Apr 8, 2022)

The handle section, as well as the fine points on the bowl I do with a knife. In case you haven't seen it, my Son Connor blacksmithed a batch of top quality hand made Sloyd knives and I decided to give one a run for it's money on this project.






Carving knives for sale


I’ve been working on 5 sloyd style carving knives recently, and just finished them up. Most of the blades are from a 1957 willies jeep leaf spring, one if them is from an old nicholson file. The handles are sapele mahogany that a friend gave me. This style of knife is most popular for green...



woodbarter.com





The Black Locust was very interesting to carve by hand. Not as bad as I thought it would be due to the considerable hardness. I felt it during the axe and adze carving but along with hardness it's also kind of brittle which kind of evened out the difficulty, chunks just broke away and flew off. The interlocking grain being very contrary at times caused some frustration, in the end just took a bit of care. But the hardness of the wood resulted in a near high polish just from the knife cuts. Even now with only one coat of Walnut oil on it, it looks like it's gone through considerable finishing.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 8, 2022)

Nice work! I wouldn't pick B Locust for a carving project, but then I don't do much (hardly any) carving. Got to say you are doing a beautiful job taming it! 

You discovered one of my favorite things about that wood. Finish off a sharp tool edge is great. On bowls and others, I usually only need one or two coats of tung oil for a nice warm semi gloss finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Apr 8, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Nice work! I wouldn't pick B Locust for a carving project, but then I don't do much (hardly any) carving. Got to say you are doing a beautiful job taming it!
> 
> You discovered one of my favorite things about that wood. Finish off a sharp tool edge is great. On bowls and others, I usually only need one or two coats of tung oil for a nice warm semi gloss finish.


Thanks Tim.
It certainly is an interesting wood. I think you're right, I may only put one more coat of Walnut Oil on it. I wasn't sure how I felt about the color, though I know it will change, but just took it out in the sun to get some finished shots and it brings out a real nice hue. Certainly one with interesting character to add to the collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Apr 8, 2022)

Ok, got some reasonably good pictures.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 8, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Ok, got some reasonably good pictures.
> 
> View attachment 225305
> View attachment 225302View attachment 225304


Yes you did. And a purdy decent scoop

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 8, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Ok, got some reasonably good pictures.
> 
> View attachment 225305
> View attachment 225302View attachment 225304


Any Chaga on that birch?


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Apr 8, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Any Chaga on that birch?


No, not on that one. But it does look like it may have been on there before we found it. Maybe came off when the branch fell. I think the squrrels around here eat it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (Apr 8, 2022)

First time viewing this thread. Real nice work Kyle, beautifully carved pieces with simple quality tools and lots of skill is a pleasure to behold. Would like to hook up and learn from you when you get established here. 

Did some carving in the 90’s when I was immersed in the wood art scene in HI. Had some friends that taught me the basics, enjoyed it but went down the turning rabbit hole instead and never climbed out. This tiki from monkey pod still hangs in the shop and guides me as I work the wood.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Apr 8, 2022)

Hey John. Thanks. Look forward to hanging out. Can't wait to get up there.
That's a realy cool tiki! I have looked at the pacific carving traditions a bit. Cmpared to the Scandinavian traditions there are some interesting parallels and even more interesting differences. A cultural carving exchange sounds like a lot of fun.
Monkey Pod? Is that the wood it's carved from?


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Apr 9, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> First time viewing this thread. Real nice work Kyle, beautifully carved pieces with simple quality tools and lots of skill is a pleasure to behold. Would like to hook up and learn from you when you get established here.
> 
> Did some carving in the 90’s when I was immersed in the wood art scene in HI. Had some friends that taught me the basics, enjoyed it but went down the turning rabbit hole instead and never climbed out. This tiki from monkey pod still hangs in the shop and guides me as I work the wood.
> 
> View attachment 225320View attachment 225321View attachment 225322


----------



## Jonkou (Apr 9, 2022)

Don’t know how much I can contribute to an exchange but it will be fun. Yeah Monkey pod sap wood is very soft compared to the dark heart wood. It‘s an exercise in managing the negative space to tell a story and tool control. Had some color but the natural dyes have faded over the years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 9, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> All my electronics SNAFU's are becoming like a comedy of errors, bouncing between four different devices just to get single picture on the forum... I need to go and do some more carving.
> 
> Axe work done
> View attachment 225290
> ...


very cool, was this green wood, I can't imagine carving seasoned black locust....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 9, 2022)

By the time he axed down to the middle of that firewood , it wasn't fully cured in the center. Unless it sat for 3+ years. Here in the east, wood doesn't dry unless it is told to in no uncertain terms.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Apr 9, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> very cool, was this green wood, I can't imagine carving seasoned black locust....


It wasn't fresh cut green but it was far from fully dry too. Same reason it won't rot is the same reason it takes a long time to dry. On the outside it was beginning to check and a cursory probe with the moisture meter showed it very dry but I trimmed it to length and put the moisture meter to the cut end and it showed fairly high moisture, though not at all calibrated to the wood. 
I had my own concerns about it being too dry. You can see in the first image I had taken the drawknife to the split, just to see how much effort it would take and it cut quite easily. Still, wet is relative.


2feathers Creative Making said:


> By the time he axed down to the middle of that firewood , it wasn't fully cured in the center. Unless it sat for 3+ years. Here in the east, wood doesn't dry unless it is told to in no uncertain terms.


You said it. I'd be interested to see what the difference is with a really fresh green piece but that's not likely to happen until I have a property with those trees on it. Some woods when really green, you see water squeezing out when you push the knife into it. I doubt Black Locust is ever that green but experience with it is limited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Apr 9, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> Don’t know how much I can contribute to an exchange but it will be fun. Yeah Monkey pod sap wood is very soft compared to the dark heart wood. It‘s an exercise in managing the negative space to tell a story and tool control. Had some color but the natural dyes have faded over the years.


I like the idea of a wood carved spirit guide looking over the woodshop... Sounds like Monkey Pod is the HI equivalent of Cottonwood Bark for carvers here in the Appalachian range.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 9, 2022)

I have never seen water run but I have split a black locust that was 6 weeks or less downed. Will keep you in mind if I find another to fell.
They don't work too bad green. Especially if you follow the grain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Apr 9, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I have never seen water run but I have split a black locust that was 6 weeks or less downed. Will keep you in mind if I find another to fell.
> They don't work too bad green. Especially if you follow the grain


I honestly can't imagine Black Locust could be compressed enough, especially by hand tools, to squeeze any water out, but I'm game to try... I'm also guessing it's green water content is much lower than many woods so, even less chance. It's usually the softer hardwoods although I've seen it happen with Black Cherry. Teaching different people about wood over the years I have occasionally taken a smallish cube of wood like Birch or a softer Maple, put it in the jaws of a heavy duty metal vise and demonstrated how much water can be squeezed from it. It's also comparative to the shrinkage ratio from green to air dry.

Yah, it definitely wasn't as bad to work as I expected. In fact you guys have got me thinking about it... I'm fairly certain Black Locust has a pretty high silica content, one of the things that plays into it's extraordinary rot resistance I think and now I'm wondering if that might contribute to how nice the knives slide through it..? Also why it takes such a great polish from a knife cut... Even noticed the oil finish hardly changed the color.


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Apr 10, 2022)

Didn't come close to getting my fill from the Black Locust scoop so I'mon to the next today and the enthusiasm is high as the wood is something special. 
Back in Nov of 2019 a member of a different wood forum came into a good load of Almond from a local California Orchard. I was gifted a couple 5" branches worth. When I got them they had been cut over a month, ends not sealed and sitting in the sun in dry, NorCal weather so ends were checked and they were a bit hard for my work. I put them out to soak and rehydrate, the the plandemic came along, life went haywire and for the past year I'd see them outside and wonder if they were destroyed or not. Dug one of them out the other day... cracked it open last night and the exclamations of joy could be heard through the hills of the Highlands.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 10, 2022)

Smidgen of color there! Should make a spectacular scoop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Apr 11, 2022)

I made pretty good progress yesterday, at least for a bit. Ran into a couple trouble spots that are going to take a bit of negotiating but it's still looking good.
I always have the decision to make of "bark up or bark down", having an effect on how the grain will show. Earlier in this thread I did two of the Black Walnut scoops, one each way, with notable. effect. This one had other considerations that pushed me to "bark down", 1) I wanted that dark red core to remain as much as possible, through the handle and bowl, 2) there was a bit of spalting that was starting to go punky and 3) part of the pith core tore out when it was split, leaving a crack that would be mostly removed in the hollow of the bowl unless I did it bark up. I was also pushing my limits with the size of the piece and the sweep of the underside of the bowl fits into the natural contour, giving me that extra half inch I needed to not adjust the size.

Experiencing technical image loading difficulties.







There were some interesting knots visible in the endgrain before I began and I wound up with a small one going right through the front/center edge of the bowl. Had me cringing a little doing the adze work to hollow it, I decided to stop short and finish the hollowing with gouges.
As hard as this wood is, being well saturated green, the gouges and knives cut through it very easily.






Some of the soft spalting went a bit deeper than it looked and will remain. Will be interesting to see the final effect once it's dry and oiled.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Apr 27, 2022)

Well the Almond wood pulled out all the difficulties it could muster, made me work for my reward. Had to slow down and finesse the drying process a lot, which kind of worked out when a major trauma put me on the couch for several days but the end result makes me happy. I'm also hooked on fruitwood! Going to be stalking some orchards from here on in. 

The oil was still wet on this one but I was so thrilled, I couldn't wait. 









Here next to another in the works, in Sugar Maple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 28, 2022)

Superb! Really like the look of the Almond! Fruit wood can be tricky as it seems to like to split and crack sometimes, but sure can look great when it doesn’t! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 28, 2022)

Love the almond, beautiful grain and color!

Try and get a hold of some apple. Tends to want to check more than some woods, but (for me) isn't near as bad as cherry. I think you'll love working with apple, it's a real pleasure turning and I think it would be great for carving.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Apr 28, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Superb! Really like the look of the Almond! Fruit wood can be tricky as it seems to like to split and crack sometimes, but sure can look great when it doesn’t! Chuck


Thanks Chuck. The Almond is definitely a winner. I think the bulk of the checking problems were there before I ever started working on it and there just wasn't enough material to fully cut them out. Didn't help either that the spalting was just starting to go too far, squeezing the margins even more. 



trc65 said:


> Love the almond, beautiful grain and color!
> 
> Try and get a hold of some apple. Tends to want to check more than some woods, but (for me) isn't near as bad as cherry. I think you'll love working with apple, it's a real pleasure turning and I think it would be great for carving.


Thank You.. I did get some Apple, roughly around the same time as the Almond. It was a crazy wild split trunk of a small tree with a lot of branches coming off all around it. The kind of stuff I still find a bit daunting even when I have time to concentrate on it but it got put aside same as the Almond and may now be lost to decay and neglect. I have done a little carving on a couple small pieces and it is very much like the Almond, hard as can be but very fine grained and capable of making me look good if I do my part. I'm totally enthusiastic to get more. We'll see what the future holds. Black Cherry I've worked with quite a bit and haven't had any issues. 


I think the primary issues I had with the cracking, as I said above, was the checking that already took place and then it just needed more finesse in drying than usual. When most of the green work was done I moved it from a plastic bag to a paper bag, still in the cold, not very dry basement, to let it slowly bleed off moisture and the next day when I checked on it, every little micro check in the end grain of the front edge of the bowl had opened up into significant cracks. Even though I know better, my knee-jerk reaction was "it's ruined". I put it back in the plastic bag to let the moisture equalize through between the thicker/wetter parts, into the thinner parts with end grain exposed and by the next day it was hard to. see any checks at all. I put some Walnut oil on that front edge to seal the end grain. A little back and forth between paper and plastic to temper the drying and in the end, all was good. 
When I split the Almond the pith/core split and cracked a good bit, it certainly seems pretty brittle compared to other woods. I didn't take due care to be sure all the pith was removed before I started. It bit me in the end where a gouge grabbed and broke it out. You can see the little missing piece at the crown of the bowl. I was able to reduce it a good bit, even saved the chip to glue it back in toward the end but decided to leave it as is and call it character. For all I put it through, I can't fault the wood on this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (May 16, 2022)

Have been dipping into my stocks of old wood and taking advantage of recent fresh sources that I really want to get carved while very green. Decided time for carving has to be a part of most days and sometimes it even works out like that. Have been able to add five, soon to be six new scoops to the collection. Along with the Black Locust and Almond posted above, I've added a Sugar Maple, Beech, and a Mockernut Hickory that was just cut down two weeks ago today, finished last night. A White Ash crotch is still testing my skillset and may or may not work out.

Mockernut Hickory my neighbor had cut down two weeks ago today. 
Took a small round and split out a pie- cut from it. Positioned a rogh outline to take maximum advantage of that contrasting heart and sap wood. 





Really like the hard defined contrast between sap and heartwood. First time carving Hickory green like this, it was a very interesting, unique wood. Many different layers of different characteristics. Love the grain and color and takes a high polish from the blade.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Jonkou (May 16, 2022)

Wow, gorgeous.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 16, 2022)

Really great looking contrasting wood scoop! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 16, 2022)

Really nice scoop, how big is it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (May 16, 2022)

Sugar Maple from a young tree I didn't intend to take out when dropping a large Oak this past winter. It was a living tree when it went down in the winter and stayed frozen most of the winter too so it was good and wet/green to carve. Nice clean, fine grain was a pleasure to carve. Everything from axe/adze to drawknives and gouges cut easily and cleanly, more like sculpting than carving wood.
I wasn't sure how much I would appreciate it with so little contrast in the grain, no spalting or great colors to give it the pizzaz that other woods offer but was very satisfying, has kind of an alabaster quality to it and I like it so much, I plan to do some more. I may do one and bake it a bit to enrich the color. 





Still unfinished and drying in the house while the woodstove was going, there was a kind of Othello moment. 




A coat of Walnut oil.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## JerseyHighlander (May 16, 2022)

T. Ben said:


> Really nice scoop, how big is it?


Thanks Troy.
These are somewhat big-ish; 9-1/2" end to end, roughly 4" tip to tip across the front edge.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (May 18, 2022)

Almost forgot to post the American Beech. I have a special afinity for Beech as many of my vintage hand tools are made from it and it ages beautifully. But it's not easy to come by here. Beech around my immediate area is primarily an understory tree, staying fairly small and few & far in between. If I drop several hundred feet of elevation and head south there are many and some real monsters too but I always seem to miss the opportunity. 
So, while many of the previous pieces came from my yard or those of neighbors, this was part of a firewood delivery a few years ago. Was a big, solid chunk. I put it in a bag to keep it wet and plopped it on the far side of my work bench. long story cut short, years later it was near rotted, spalted and punky. I managed to rescue a corner of the original piece just big enough. 
I hope to get lots more, it's a very enjoyable wood to carve. That warm woody hue it has never gets old for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (May 18, 2022)

Pretty scoop! Always wanted some beech to make some planes but was too expensive for my budget. Then I got a lathe.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (May 18, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Pretty scoop! Always wanted some beech to make some planes but was too expensive for my budget. Then I got a lathe.....


After reading my first of James Krenov's books, I wanted very badly to make several planes as he taught. It's still on my "someday" list. 
One of my favorite planes I use regularly is a very old Stanley #27 transitional, Beech body with iron works attached. It was in sad shape when I inherited it so it was modified just a touch to a traditional Jack plane with a slightly radius'd cutter. It's a joy to use.


----------



## Nature Man (May 18, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Almost forgot to post the American Beech. I have a special afinity for Beech as many of my vintage hand tools are made from it and it ages beautifully. But it's not easy to come by here. Beech around my immediate area is primarily an understory tree, staying fairly small and few & far in between. If I drop several hundred feet of elevation and head south there are many and some real monsters too but I always seem to miss the opportunity.
> So, while many of the previous pieces came from my yard or those of neighbors, this was part of a firewood delivery a few years ago. Was a big, solid chunk. I put it in a bag to keep it wet and plopped it on the far side of my work bench. long story cut short, years later it was near rotted, spalted and punky. I managed to rescue a corner of the original piece just big enough.
> I hope to get lots more, it's a very enjoyable wood to carve. That warm woody hue it has never gets old for me.
> 
> View attachment 227021View attachment 227020


Classic! You have perfected the art of scoops! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (May 18, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Classic! You have perfected the art of scoops! Chuck


It is a classic. In fact I'm fairly certain the vintage scoop that made me want to make one was made from Beech. 
Don't know about perfected, but I'm getting better at it through repetition. Mostly just having a lot of fun working with all the various woods accessible to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (May 18, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> After reading my first of James Krenov's books, I wanted very badly to make several planes as he taught. It's still on my "someday" list.
> One of my favorite planes I use regularly is a very old Stanley #27 transitional, Beech body with iron works attached. It was in sad shape when I inherited it so it was modified just a touch to a traditional Jack plane with a slightly radius'd cutter. It's a joy to use.


Several years ago BL (before lathe) I made a high angle smoothing plane from jatoba with a wedge made from blackwood. Used a new blade from Lee Valley and even made my own plane floats. It's a very rewarding process, and worth the time it takes to complete one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (May 18, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Several years ago BL (before lathe) I made a high angle smoothing plane from jatoba with a wedge made from blackwood. Used a new blade from Lee Valley and even made my own plane floats. It's a very rewarding process, and worth the time it takes to complete one.


Made your own floats... that's maybe more impressive than making the planes. 
Over the years I've collected some nice blades and chip breakers from vintage wood bodied planes where the body was trashed but the blade was in good shape. These days I also have the Blacksmith in the family advantage too... Someday I'll actually find the time. 
Post some pictures of your plane & your floats.


----------



## trc65 (May 18, 2022)

It'll be Friday or Saturday before I can take some pictures, don't have any on this tablet. 

The floats are actually pretty easy, some O1 steel, layout fluid and a file or two is all you need, esp since you have an in house blacksmith with a good heat source for hardening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 19, 2022)

Ok, did not get notification of this thread, but now I can see what I missed out on! I must say I'm in love with the adze. Is it a Karlsson? Been looking at the Baby Kestrels - have you used one? Love the hickory scoop, but all are exceptional. Purdy kewl you making scoops outta all different woods. I've wanted to do a project like that, but once I settle on a shape or object, I see another and change my mind. Lil Mikey is sorta fickle. He might be thinking of doing scoops now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (May 19, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, did not get notification of this thread, but now I can see what I missed out on! I must say I'm in love with the adze. Is it a Karlsson? Been looking at the Baby Kestrels - have you used one? Love the hickory scoop, but all are exceptional. Purdy kewl you making scoops outta all different woods. I've wanted to do a project like that, but once I settle on a shape or object, I see another and change my mind. Lil Mikey is sorta fickle. He might be thinking of doing scoops now.


The adze is a Karlsson, with a Kyle modified grind. Works much better now than when I first got it. I haven't had the pleasure to try any of the Kestrels yet but have been thinking seriously of late about ordering one. They look like they work really well and I'm more and more interested to see the difference from the european design. Also really just want a second adze in a different size. Having just one adze is like having just one size/configuration hand plane or handsaw

You put that new sloyd knife of yours to any wood yet?


----------



## Mike Hill (May 19, 2022)

Not yet, with mom going to the hospital and then her funeral and the trips to Texas - hasn't been much time. Besides this is planting and weed pulling time which has been delayed because of the aforementioned. I'm likely going to put it to use first carving some letters into a kitchen handle. The project sits next to my chair, and I have started it, but not far. Problem, my chair doesn't have me in it until 9:00 or later and usually can convince myself to wait for a rainy day - and we haven't had any of those in the last month or more.


----------



## JerseyHighlander (May 25, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, did not get notification of this thread, but now I can see what I missed out on! I must say I'm in love with the adze. Is it a Karlsson? Been looking at the Baby Kestrels - have you used one? Love the hickory scoop, but all are exceptional. Purdy kewl you making scoops outta all different woods. I've wanted to do a project like that, but once I settle on a shape or object, I see another and change my mind. Lil Mikey is sorta fickle. He might be thinking of doing scoops now.


I was just on Karlsson's website and shocked to see the 60mm/large version of the adze in stock. This being available in both regular and two handed/long handle.
Likely will be gone within the next few hours. If not sooner. 








Adze 60mm


60mm wide adze shallow sweep, forged in Swedish carbon steel SS1672, hardened to 56 HRC. Length of handle is 220mm. Total weight 750gr Delivered with leather sheath, sharpened and ready to use. For more information about the different sizes download sweeptable (PDF-file)




klensmide.se


----------



## Mike Hill (May 25, 2022)

Ok, the short handle is now gone. If should be coming to Tennessee very soon. I was just on the site Monday and they did not show as available. It only took 10 tries and 2 cards to pay it. Guess the overseas stuff is getting tight security.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (May 25, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, the short handle is now gone. If should be coming to Tennessee very soon. I was just on the site Monday and they did not show as available. It only took 10 tries and 2 cards to pay it. Guess the overseas stuff is getting tight security.


Awesome! 
It's always been a royal pain to get through the payment process, mostly just because it's overseas. After all the other hurdles, I had my bank put a hold on the payment the first time, till they got a confirmation from me. So, if your phone rings from a strange toll free number...


----------



## Mike Hill (May 25, 2022)

Really appreciative of the heads up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (May 29, 2022)

Here are some pics of the plane I made. Jatoba and blackwood. 1 7/8" blade about 12" long.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## trc65 (May 29, 2022)

A few more.













Only made the one float. Still have the blank for the second float I didn't need, just used files instead.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JerseyHighlander (May 31, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Here are some pics of the plane I made. Jatoba and blackwood. 1 7/8" blade about 12" long.
> 
> View attachment 227456
> 
> ...


Damn Tim!!! That's really nice! The shape & proportions are awesome and I love the way the flowing curves play into the grain of the wood. That's an enviable piece. 
I see you went with a high blade angle, must give one hell of a nice finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (May 31, 2022)

Thanks Kyle, I spent a long time hemming and hawing over everything. Took a while to build. It does give a great finish, but on most woods I'm not sure it is any better than a good smoothing plane with a properly set up cap iron/chip breaker. It is though a lot more satisfying to use a plane you made yourself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jun 1, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Thanks Kyle, I spent a long time hemming and hawing over everything. Took a while to build. It does give a great finish, but on most woods I'm not sure it is any better than a good smoothing plane with a properly set up cap iron/chip breaker. It is though a lot more satisfying to use a plane you made yourself!


Don't know if you have already in the past, but you should give that it's own post in the Hand Tool forum. It deserves a lot more attention than it's going to get in this thread.
Do you wax the sole or treat it with anything? I have a beeswax/linseed oil mix I made that I use on my wood planes. They float like glass on ice over the work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 3, 2022)

So totally agree with Kyle. Trying to cure myself from thinking all tools have to have a switch! I cannot imagine myself ever making a handplane. I know so little about how to use one properly. I've had two Lie-Nielsen block planes for 10+ years, but have never really used them much. Intimidated I guess.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 3, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, the short handle is now gone. If should be coming to Tennessee very soon. I was just on the site Monday and they did not show as available. It only took 10 tries and 2 cards to pay it. Guess the overseas stuff is getting tight security.


Ok, it has made the shores of the US (somewhere). I am getting so excited about getting this. I have an el-cheapo I got at a garage sale real cheap that I got out a couple of days ago and chopped on some 2x4. Feels good to do stuff like that!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jun 3, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, it has made the shores of the US (somewhere). I am getting so excited about getting this. I have an el-cheapo I got at a garage sale real cheap that I got out a couple of days ago and chopped on some 2x4. Feels good to do stuff like that!


Don't know how things are in this current, highly screwed up atmosphere but my stuff in the past would typically get from Sweden to the USA in just a few days but then spend a week or two at some customs office before being sent my way. You may want to use the time to prep for when it gets to you though. You'll probably find the very first issue you run into in using it is work holding. You're going to take a swing at it and it's going to want to react like a baseball being hit with a bat. You'll want some kind of carving/chopping stump; set at the right height, lower than a typical workbench and heavy enough to absorb the impact without rocking all over the place, typically having a one or more vertical notches to bed the work against one way or another. Lots and lots of different variations out there. Wouldn't hurt to go looking around. Don't know what you've already been through or not so hit me up with specific questions.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 3, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Don't know how things are in this current, highly screwed up atmosphere but my stuff in the past would typically get from Sweden to the USA in just a few days but then spend a week or two at some customs office before being sent my way. You may want to use the time to prep for when it gets to you though. You'll probably find the very first issue you run into in using it is work holding. You're going to take a swing at it and it's going to want to react like a baseball being hit with a bat. You'll want some kind of carving/chopping stump; set at the right height, lower than a typical workbench and heavy enough to absorb the impact without rocking all over the place, typically having a one or more vertical notches to bed the work against one way or another. Lots and lots of different variations out there. Wouldn't hurt to go looking around. Don't know what you've already been through or not so hit me up with specific questions.


If @Mike Hill ever drops by there are several cedar stump cuts rolling around in my yard. My guess is one of them would fit the bill if he doesn't have anything set up yet.


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jun 3, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> So totally agree with Kyle. Trying to cure myself from thinking all tools have to have a switch! I cannot imagine myself ever making a handplane. I know so little about how to use one properly. I've had two Lie-Nielsen block planes for 10+ years, but have never really used them much. Intimidated I guess.


First two things I teach people about using hand-planes is;
Sharp really matters. The sharper the blade, the easier everything is. It's not a 60 tooth spinning blade that you can push very far beyond ideal and have the horsepower of the machine make up for it. If you can't effortlessly shave the hair off your arm with it, it aint sharp and it's going to make everything difficult.

After that, come to grips with your depth of cut, the amount the blade should be sticking out comparable to a whisper. Shavings thinner than paper are both easy to do and give you a lot of control. People always try to take off way too much wood in a single stroke. Set the blade back so it isn't taking any cut, then advance it a touch at a time till you just begin to get a shaving the full width of the blade or the piece of wood.

From there I'll just emphasize something I'm sure you already know, use the right plane for the work to be done. Planes are like hammers, one can never really be enough. You don't try to drive framing spikes with a picture frame or molding hammer, don't look to flatten a rough sawn, twisted & cupped board with a smooth or block plane.
Shaping rough wood starts with a scrub plane, progresses to a traditional Jack Plane, having a wide mouth and a radius'd cutter. then to others. I could go on for a while but a just spent a bit of time watching videos for relaxation while being laid up icing my neck. One with Peter Follensbee went through at least some of the finer points pretty well and if nothing else is enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 3, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> If @Mike Hill ever drops by there are several cedar stump cuts rolling around in my yard. My guess is one of them would fit the bill if he doesn't have anything set up yet.


Hint, hint. That thing with Mom set me back a month in everything. The truck has a 700# welder sitting in the bed and I have to get it out and onto a cart.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 3, 2022)

Ouch! That makes my back twinge just thinking about it. What kind of equipment do you have to unload a beast like that?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 3, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> First two things I teach people about using hand-planes is;
> Sharp really matters. The sharper the blade, the easier everything is. It's not a 60 tooth spinning blade that you can push very far beyond ideal and have the horsepower of the machine make up for it. If you can't effortlessly shave the hair off your arm with it, it aint sharp and it's going to make everything difficult.
> 
> After that, come to grips with your depth of cut, the amount the blade should be sticking out comparable to a whisper. Shavings thinner than paper are both easy to do and give you a lot of control. People always try to take off way too much wood in a single stroke. Set the blade back so it isn't taking any cut, then advance it a touch at a time till you just begin to get a shaving the full width of the blade or the piece of wood.
> ...


If you can't read through at least some of your shavings, you are fighting your plane...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jun 3, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Hint, hint. That thing with Mom set me back a month in everything. The truck has a 700# welder sitting in the bed and I have to get it out and onto a cart.


Have any friends with an engine hoist? Pretty sure you can rent one at either a rental yard or some auto parts stores. Easily make short work of a welder. A come-along slung over a good stout beam has been the old stand by for a long time, a stout branch on a tree will do the job too but the tree isn't always where you want the welder.


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jun 3, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> If you can't read through at least some of your shavings, you are fighting your plane...


Well said.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 4, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Have any friends with an engine hoist? Pretty sure you can rent one at either a rental yard or some auto parts stores. Easily make short work of a welder. A come-along slung over a good stout beam has been the old stand by for a long time, a stout branch on a tree will do the job too but the tree isn't always where you want the welder.


Naawwws -- gots friends with backhoes, trackhoes, boom trucks and cranes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 10, 2022)

Guess what just came in! And Lil Mikey was so excited, he just had to write a few words!



*Of the Adze – Observations of an Adze-Head!*

She arrived on my doorstep on one wild and stormy night! Lil Mikey was left wondering if this is what it's like when love impulsively appears on your door step! Well, in reality, it was my fluorescent-lit office, not my door step and it was sunny, hot, and humid with an abundance of mosquitos – but nevermind. It leaves me hope that the guileful union of perfect body and functionality does exist.

She came in, made herself at home, sat down in a chair facing my desk, posing like a model taking a photo shoot! Just a hint of leather exposing a strange but intoxicating hint of emotion. No distinguishing detail, nor features other than the shape she wore. A feature she was totally aware of possessing and wore it well. When a thing is “shapely” – details only get in the way! I looked at her again, taking in her cold hard steeliness, falling for the unthought-of, knowing a need will eventually exist. A divine radiance exhaled from her, from blade to poll, attracting with fierce undeniable enchantment.

Lil Mikey is drawn by her breath as if he were no more than a hapless gadabout! Books, art, time, and even the Toilet of Life, the visible and solid earth, are now consumed and made worthless. She is in her place and moves with perfect balance, she is both passive and active, able to conceive bowls as well as spoons, and spoons as well as bowls. Adzy, I will touch you with my mind, touch you until you give me, suddenly, a shy smile. She contains all qualities and advertises them unabashedly.

Gentlemen (and I use the term loosely) look on this wonder! Examine her exquisite lines, admire the sinewy handle, take in the pluck, the volition of her razor sharp edge. Forged in fire, warm wooded flesh wedded to cold steel blade, one cannot be disappointed as future wonders unfold! The natural, perfect varied postures, the purposeful sinuosities, the bent head and curv’d neck – exquisite! Oh, I say these are not just parts of a body only, but exist purely as part of the soul!

There is beauty in the unthought-of…….ahhhh,.but a warning is requisite (based on personal experience)------- one can be mired in the unthought-of when suddenly from your side of the desk, Adze-Head is born! From the grimey pages of old comic books he is modeled after aging supermen that can do everything! Feigning flatulence, he is a wee bit crazed in the head! Lost in the cleave of a sweet-fleshed adze, he forgets about ohms, amps, rpm’s and the on-off switch. He looses himself, passing freely into the weaning from the stale rituals of wood wizardry. It would seem to be the best use of one’s time not to swim with the swimmers, or wrestle with the wrestlers but to burst forth into the exquisite realization of sharp steel cutting into warm wood, using nothing but the flexure of one’s muscle fibers! Poised, the quatrain of the body entrances – the hand clasping, the arm curving and tightening, the chips flying and the curls falling – it indeed seems to be the best use of one’s time! I believe the likes of this is no mere veracity, but of the soul – Yes - these are of the soul…………………..

-----Blink------

Ok, back to normal now – here look at my new adze!

There is beauty in the unthought-of! Time to go count fireflies!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jun 10, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Guess what just came in! And Lil Mikey was so excited, he just had to write a few words!
> View attachment 227883
> *Of the Adze – Observations of an Adze-Head!*
> 
> ...


Quite the soliloquy for quite the adze!  Now get yourself a nice green piece O wood and start having fun. Do try to maintain your ability to count to 10 when you're finished, without taking off your boots.
Seriously though. Whatcha got planned? A bowl of some sort?
Don't forget, at the same time you're hollowing a bowl, you're making good chips for the smoker...


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 11, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Do try to maintain your ability to count to 10 when you're finished, without taking off your boots.
> Seriously though. Whatcha got planned? A bowl of some sort?
> Don't forget, at the same time you're hollowing a bowl, you're making good chips for the smoker...


That baby is sharp - anybody got a chain mail glove I can borrow!

Bowl will be first. On the lookout for curbside fresh cut!


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 14, 2022)

Had an urge the other day to put a chunk of Sugar Maple on my chopping block, been wanting to do a smaller, more utilitarian scoop for some time. Not the trademark scoops of my own design that I've been doing but something to toss in the kitchen and make use of. I saw a young up and coming carver in the UK name of Aaron Garrett did a real nice design and wanted to give it a try. Mine was a good bit larger than those Aaron made look so easy, was a challange to find a workable hold on it till I got it roughed down some. 

Started with a much bigger piece than I should have, would have been better as a 1/4 split instead of the 1/2 split. By the time the axeing was done it was a cross between a mess and a beaver chew. 





Still green and rough but I like it. My appreciation for Sloyd carving grows and grows.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 14, 2022)

Well done! Really like the rustic look and the shape! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 14, 2022)

Love the spoon, but my addiction sorta likes the coffee beans also!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 14, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Love the spoon, but my addiction sorta likes the coffee beans also!


 Here in NJ you can't get a contractors license without first proving a substantial addiction to coffee. No, really.

I consider staining wood to be a form of sacrilege but I gave some thought to powdering a spoonful of coffee beens and rubbing it into the woodgrain before the first coat of oil, just for character. Let time and use take care of the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 14, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Here in NJ you can't get a contractors license without first proving a substantial addiction to coffee. No, really.
> 
> I consider staining wood to be a form of sacrilege but I gave some thought to powdering a spoonful of coffee beens and rubbing it into the woodgrain before the first coat of oil, just for character. Let time and use take care of the rest.


When I was abruptly transferred to Tennessee from Heaven (texas), the rule was that the guy who got to the office trailers first made the coffee. The one who always got their first, lived on the site in a travel trailer - so he had not far to go (he got the normal moving reimbursement, plus an additional watchman's salary in addition to his regular pay, and free utilities - not a bad gig if you didn't mind the view) . But he made the coffee and I'm absolutely convinced he used water he soaked his feet in the night before. But it grew on ya! And made a man outta ya! Put hair on your chest! That was a plus. Now, as a disclaimer of sorts. This was a major addition to a wastewater treatment plant. And anything tasted pretty good, once you came in from the project. the "coffee" had a knack of overpowering what was lingering on your clothes. Had a good view from my office window - direct close view of the place the porta-potty vaccum/cleaning people would dump their blue and brown liquid from their trucks into an open drain - no pipe hook up or anything! Had a nifty little sports car at the time - Mazda RX-7. It took 2 years for the aroma to leach out of the car after I left for sweeter pastures!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 14, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> When I was abruptly transferred to Tennessee from Heaven (texas), the rule was that the guy who got to the office trailers first made the coffee. The one who always got their first, lived on the site in a travel trailer - so he had not far to go (he got the normal moving reimbursement, plus an additional watchman's salary in addition to his regular pay, and free utilities - not a bad gig if you didn't mind the view) . But he made the coffee and I'm absolutely convinced he used water he soaked his feet in the night before. But it grew on ya! And made a man outta ya! Put hair on your chest! That was a plus. Now, as a disclaimer of sorts. This was a major addition to a wastewater treatment plant. And anything tasted pretty good, once you came in from the project. the "coffee" had a knack of overpowering what was lingering on your clothes. Had a good view from my office window - direct close view of the place the porta-potty vaccum/cleaning people would dump their blue and brown liquid from their trucks into an open drain - no pipe hook up or anything! Had a nifty little sports car at the time - Mazda RX-7. It took 2 years for the aroma to leach out of the car after I left for sweeter pastures!


Sounds like a crappy job... I think I'd have bought coffee from home. Drank Roach Coach coffee too many years, now I'm a French press snob.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 15, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> I think I'd have bought coffee from home. Drank Roach Coach coffee too many years, now I'm a French press snob.


If I made it at home then: it wasn't free, and I would have had to clean up something! Neither of which is high up on Lil Mikey's list! 

Tried to do the French press route - probably owned 6 presses. It irritated me to have to heat the water up, pour it into the press, then have to wash 2,3,4 things. Looked for a press I could heat up on the stove, better, but still had to clean it, and had a corning ware top stove at the time, and it took forever to heat up the water. So looked for one that would work in a microwave - no luck - so gave up and continued with office coffee - cheap (free) and not much cleaning since I am the only one that drinks it at the office. I make it too strong for anyone else - That's Lil Mikey's Tip for the Day!. Iff'n I want something more exotic, I have an electric moka pot (electric because we do not have a stove at the office). Now, my favorite, I only do when I've got an overnight meat smoke or if out in the wild fishing. Have an old graniteware percolator type pot - pour water and grounds in and boil the h... outta it. Love to chew my coffee!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 16, 2022)

A simple Black Walnut spoon I did a couple weeks ago. Still have logs around from over two years ago, have lost their bark and getting way too dry but still wet enough, especially for small stuff. Sometimes a simple spoon is a gratifying thing to carve. Just an axe and two knives, from log split to nearly finished all in the same day. I've missed the smell of Black Walnut.

Opening the round to see what's inside. Layers of beautiful colors, with the iodine inherent in Black Walnut showing the sweet purple hue. 







A surprise waiting inside helped make the decision as to go "bark up" or "bark down". Added some sweet ripples and a natural curve in the handle that follows the grain nicely and provides strength in delicate areas.




















Two coats of homemade Walnut Oil made an amazing transformation though lost some of the contrasts.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 16, 2022)

Like the scale of it, very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 17, 2022)

The little Aaron Garrett scoop dried fast, spent a little time last night enjoying how well the dry Sugar Maple takes a polish with the final cuts. Just one coat of Walnut oil so far. Really like this style of scoop, definitely will be doing more and of various sizes. I think these would be great from some of the different fruit woods.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 17, 2022)

It’s a handled bowl, it’s a scoop, it’s both, it’s a very nice piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 21, 2022)

Danged, if I could just find that on/off switch, this might be easier and with less sweat. Yesterday evening, I said "what the h. e. double hockey sticks" and decided a piece of mulberry needed to be my first spoon - since I now have the tools. Quickly found out 3 things - 1. there is no on/off switch, 2. even though it was evening - it was still might warm and humid (as evidenced by the pool of sweat the chips were falling into), and 3. Lil Mikey ain't used to swinging a hammer/hatchet like he used to be! Got a lot more to do, but got a start on the roughing. Knock on wood, I've surprised myself on the accuracy of my blows. Nothing to brag about, but better than I expected.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 21, 2022)

Like anything else in woodworking you’ll get comfortable with it after your first hundred or so, keep swingin at it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 21, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Danged, if I could just find that on/off switch, this might be easier and with less sweat. Yesterday evening, I said "what the h. e. double hockey sticks" and decided a piece of mulberry needed to be my first spoon - since I now have the tools. Quickly found out 3 things - 1. there is no on/off switch, 2. even though it was evening - it was still might warm and humid (as evidenced by the pool of sweat the chips were falling into), and 3. Lil Mikey ain't used to swinging a hammer/hatchet like he used to be! Got a lot more to do, but got a start on the roughing. Knock on wood, I've surprised myself on the accuracy of my blows. Nothing to brag about, but better than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 229322


That's awesome, glad you're finally getting started. Have a specific design you're working towards or just winging it?
Only "off switch" I've been able to find over the years, comes with a coffin... so just put your shoulder to it and lean in hard. 
Mullberry? And people call me a glutton for punishment... Is it green/green-ish?
Love the axe! A modern version of a shingling hatchet? That's a great idea!
Yah, it's a touch warm here too. Dew point right now is like 75. Compute that with the temperature and the "feels like" temperature just says "See Amazon Jungle". At least you can do the knife work inside. Speaking of which, did you get a crooked/spoon knife for doing the inside of the bowl?


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 21, 2022)

Had sorta something in mind, but officially winging it now. Changing as I uncover deficiencies in the wood. Mulberry - just the nearest thing I had that wasn't pretty rotten that I did not mind ruining on my first try. Have some split curly maple and a couple pieces of walnut for the good things. Green? Lets say it was standing dead about 10 years, and then piled in a pile for about 5. I know the knife work will probably be harder, but the axe part hasn't been as hard as I anticipated with the well seasoned mulberry. Have two other shingling axes, but I need to work an edge on them and get some rust off before I can use them. - they both have the hammer heads on the poll/butt though. Tried a modern stamped out hatchet, but was hard to control. And tried a couple of "normal" hatchets, but they were thicker and needed a much better edge than I left them from the last time using and did not want to take the time to sharpen. Bought that one just for carving, but not ready to hand out money for a real carving axe yet. If I can find the right head, might just make one. There's a pretty weird guy who sets up at the flea market that does knives and damascus blanks, but does a pretty simple viking axe, I can probably modify pretty easily. Have two spoon knives - one with the long handle and one with a short handle. Also have 3 or 4 bent gouges. Spokeshave and smaller drawknife. So set up. AND if all else fails, I got the ones that have a switch on them! LOL! Sure makes a lot of chips!


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 21, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Had sorta something in mind, but officially winging it now. Changing as I uncover deficiencies in the wood. Mulberry - just the nearest thing I had that wasn't pretty rotten that I did not mind ruining on my first try. Have some split curly maple and a couple pieces of walnut for the good things. Green? Lets say it was standing dead about 10 years, and then piled in a pile for about 5. I know the knife work will probably be harder, but the axe part hasn't been as hard as I anticipated with the well seasoned mulberry. Have two other shingling axes, but I need to work an edge on them and get some rust off before I can use them. - they both have the hammer heads on the poll/butt though. Tried a modern stamped out hatchet, but was hard to control. And tried a couple of "normal" hatchets, but they were thicker and needed a much better edge than I left them from the last time using and did not want to take the time to sharpen. Bought that one just for carving, but not ready to hand out money for a real carving axe yet. If I can find the right head, might just make one. There's a pretty weird guy who sets up at the flea market that does knives and damascus blanks, but does a pretty simple viking axe, I can probably modify pretty easily. Have two spoon knives - one with the long handle and one with a short handle. Also have 3 or 4 bent gouges. Spokeshave and smaller drawknife. So set up. AND if all else fails, I got the ones that have a switch on them! LOL! Sure makes a lot of chips!


As far as alternatives to a dedicated carving axe go, I think that's the best I've seen yet. Not overly heavy, nice thin profile, even has a considerable beard so you can ckoke up on it. I'm gonna say it was heat stroke that made you stick it into the edge of that burl like that and just leave that there. 

No electron wranglin allowed in sloyd carving... So lets see those spoon knives.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 21, 2022)

LOL, The Burl was handy. Was going through some of the deep dark areas of the junkashoparage that hadn't felt the touch of a human hand for a while and found it. Cherry burl and has powder post beetles and I better work it soon, before they riddle it. Might be a candidate for a carved bowl using the new adze.


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 21, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> LOL, The Burl was handy.  Was going through some of the deep dark areas of the junkashoparage that hadn't felt the touch of a human hand for a while and found it. Cherry burl and has powder post beetles and I better work it soon, before they riddle it. Might be a candidate for a carved bowl using the new adze.


At some point you're going to try green wood and realize how much easier it is to work with. It's not hard to find, it grows on trees.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 22, 2022)

But you have to cut down those trees - and that involves work!


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 22, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> But you have to cut down those trees - and that involves work!


One of the beauties of this is that, for a spoon, you could just prune a branch or two. Or follow a landscape/treework crew around for a while, just sittin there in your air conditioned truck, like a wood stalker. Or go for a walk after a wind storm.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 22, 2022)

Boy, I feel like a wood stalker at times. There are three Oak burls around, I'd like to get my hands on, but....... Quite a few years ago - had been watching some old redbuds with burls. One day was going past and the tree was down. Stopped immediately and loaded up the log. Next door was two Siberian elms - one with a lower trunk/root burl - even stopped and left phone number for if ever they cut it down. A few years later I was going past and and saw sawdust where the burl tree was. Looked around - it was not laying around anywheres. Two days later, I was at John Jordan's shop and he was showing me a new piece on his American Beauty. I said it looked like elm. He said yep. He had just gotten it. Where I asked. He said in south Nashville. Where I asked - he said on Woodmont. Where on Woodmont? At the corner of Woodmont and ....... He had gotten the burl. Even though I was a little miffed about not getting it, I was glad it was at least him that got it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 22, 2022)

Did not get to work on it much at all yesterday. Momma (aka Mrs. Lil Mikey) said she wanted to see if anybody was setting up at the flea market in Nashville - so Lil Mikey was obligated! But did get some extraneous wood removed from the handle. and starting to shape us the bowl a little.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 22, 2022)

The spoon knives





And the gouges. One may be too big for a spoon - but not a bowl. Think I have some Pfeil gouges I could probably use also. But too lazy to get them out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 25, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> The spoon knives
> 
> View attachment 229363
> 
> ...


Nice set of gouges. Yah, the one is a bit large for spoons but you'll certainly be getting use out of it for bowls. 

Hard to tell the scale of the spoon knives, the large one looks pretty large..? But spoon knives are like guns, you can never have too many.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 27, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Nice set of gouges. Yah, the one is a bit large for spoons but you'll certainly be getting use out of it for bowls.
> 
> Hard to tell the scale of the spoon knives, the large one looks pretty large..? But spoon knives are like guns, you can never have too many.


Yeh, I've already got my want list of a spoon knife with a smaller radius. 

No pics the last couple of days, but have pretty much hollowed out the "bowl" and into tidying up the outside. I must say, I'm liking that sloyd knife I got from your son! a whole bunch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 1, 2022)

Big spoon for a big mouth!

Ok, as previously stated - not the best choice of wood chunk - but no abrasives nor any electrons were harmed, damaged, or destroyed in the process. However, I cannot say that I was not, at times, tempted to flip a switch! A piece of long dead mulberry that was the closest chunk handy. But this is just practice. Somehow three knots (they made the carving so much easier! LOL) and a crack made their way into the bowl and one crack in the handle. Lil Mikey needs to be more critical with wood selection. Maybe he needs to actually use some green wood next time. On the very positive side - I like the sloyd style knife. However, I have to be careful of the orientation. I used a lot of push cutting and a few times I almost pushed my thumb into the sharp side of the blade. That knife by @Bear Custom Builds is a winner! Wonder if right hand and left hand spoon knives are available? I could get to liking this no switch stuff! Is the use of scrapers permitted in sloyd carving?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 1, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Ok, as previously stated - not the best choice of wood chunk - but no abrasives nor any electrons were harmed, damaged, or destroyed in the process. A piece of long dead mulberry that was the closest chunk handy. But this is just practice. Somehow three knots (they made the carving so much easier! LOL) and a crack made their way into the bowl and one crack in the handle. Lil Mikey needs to be more critical with wood selection. Maybe he needs to actually use some green wood next time. One the very positive side - I like the sloyd style knife. However, I have to be careful of the orientation. I used a lot of push cutting and a few times I almost pushed my thumb into the sharp side of the blade. That knife by @Bear Custom Builds is a winner! Wonder if right hand and left hand spoon knives are available?
> 
> View attachment 229791


That is the end result when you go into your little 🕳 on the weekends Lil’ Mikey.  That turned platter out of BE is not too shabby either……

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 1, 2022)

Gotta do something when your thumb gets too wrinkled from sucking on it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arn213 (Aug 1, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Gotta do something when your thumb gets too wrinkled from sucking on it!


What size blank did you start out with and what are the approximate finished dimensions (widest)? Like to see version of it out of koa- you probably need it green.


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 1, 2022)

Koa is on list. May need to turn on switches for that though if cannot find green!

Dimensions - did not get - but will. Original chunk was probably 18" long and 4" x 4"


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Aug 1, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Big spoon for a big mouth!
> 
> Ok, as previously stated - not the best choice of wood chunk - but no abrasives nor any electrons were harmed, damaged, or destroyed in the process. However, I cannot say that I was not, at times, tempted to flip a switch! A piece of long dead mulberry that was the closest chunk handy. But this is just practice. Somehow three knots (they made the carving so much easier! LOL) and a crack made their way into the bowl and one crack in the handle. Lil Mikey needs to be more critical with wood selection. Maybe he needs to actually use some green wood next time. On the very positive side - I like the sloyd style knife. However, I have to be careful of the orientation. I used a lot of push cutting and a few times I almost pushed my thumb into the sharp side of the blade. That knife by @Bear Custom Builds is a winner! Wonder if right hand and left hand spoon knives are available? I could get to liking this no switch stuff! Is the use of scrapers permitted in sloyd carving?
> 
> View attachment 229791


For a first spoon, that's impressive! Hell, I'd say that was impressive for a fifth spoon. And especially starting with a dry piece... I like the style too. But... are you sure that's Mullberry? Dudn't look like the Mulberry I know. 

Virtually everyone that makes spoon knives makes left and right hand versions. I still have only a right hand knife but that last scoop I did had me thinking about a left hand version to use a push stroke with. Thay also make a looped version much like a scorp, very popular amoung the British Isles carvers. 

Don't know if scrapers are out of bounds or not. Could depend on if anybody's lookin. I've been tempted a time or two and would resort o that long before I'd grab a piece of sand paper but as you get better you'll find you usually don't need them, extremely contrary wood excepted maybe. I will often grab a handfull of shavings and use them or a more solid chunk to burnish a finished piece and that works well. Have even used a piece of White Tail antler with good effect.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 1, 2022)

Has some hardwood oil on it so a little darker than raw. But come to think about, it did sorta remind me of oak. But came from a pile of wood that is mulberry. Maybe Moakberry! I think I said the mulberry was dead 10 years - heck it probably was 25 years standing dead. Left it standing because woodpeckers were nesting in it. Don't have any oak in yard, but might have been some oak limbs neighbor had trimmed off his trees. First time actually working mulberry - did not think much about it. 

Did not even think about the shavings - I remember you saying that in a previous post. Antler not a bad idea either.

BTW - Lil Mikey's head is harder than that wood was! Kept the knives stropped pretty well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Aug 1, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Has some hardwood oil on it so a little darker than raw. But come to think about, it did sorta remind me of oak. But came from a pile of wood that is mulberry. Maybe Moakberry! I think I said the mulberry was dead 10 years - heck it probably was 25 years standing dead. Left it standing because woodpeckers were nesting in it. Don't have any oak in yard, but might have been some oak limbs neighbor had trimmed off his trees. First time actually working mulberry - did not think much about it.
> 
> Did not even think about the shavings - I remember you saying that in a previous post. Antler not a bad idea either.
> 
> BTW - Lil Mikey's head is harder than that wood was! Kept the knives stropped pretty well.


The rare and elusive Moakberry!!! Didn't see any of that offered for trade or barter around here...

From the grain I'd be prone to agree with Oak, though I was thinking maybe Beech...? But did feel like the medularry rays were a bit too long for Beech. If you did that from dry Oak, not only am I even more impressed, I may have to turn over my title of Glutten for Punishment. Nice result either way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 1, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> The rare and elusive Moakberry!!! Didn't see any of that offered for trade or barter around here...
> 
> From the grain I'd be prone to agree with Oak, though I was thinking maybe Beech...? But did feel like the medularry rays were a bit too long for Beech. If you did that from dry Oak, not only am I even more impressed, I may have to turn over my title of Glutten for Punishment. Nice result either way.


Dry oak or mulberry should get a glutton award.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 1, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> The rare and elusive Moakberry!!! Didn't see any of that offered for trade or barter around here...


There oughta be!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 1, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Dry oak or mulberry should get a glutton award.





JerseyHighlander said:


> If you did that from dry Oak, not only am I even more impressed, I may have to turn over my title of Glutten for Punishment. Nice result either way.


Just put your head down and carve away that stuff that doesn't belong! I'm carving a (decorative - not funeral) urn for my wife outta Bigbox SSYPPFH (grade HD-L)- now that be a beetch. I bought some bass wood to do it, but she said she wanted it painted - so to save some bucks and save the basswood for something else - changed woods. Boy, I with I had not. For a challange, my first thought was carving it with nothing but bench chisels. That lasted until about 1/2 way through. Gouges can be your friend!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Aug 1, 2022)

Remember even painted hardwood is better than pine. Next time, try a smidge of cottonwood or poplar.


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Aug 5, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Remember even painted hardwood is better than pine. Next time, try a smidge of cottonwood or poplar.


I'm not so sure about that... I'm looking forward to being among "the pines" when I move north. Some of the conifers make some mighty fine wood. Just need to stay away from that tree farm stuff. And IMHO there is nothing like the smell of it either when working it green or burning it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 21, 2022)

Found this guy.. thought @Bear Custom Builds and @RJBud1 might want to look him over. The rest of us will drool from a safe distance. By the way he is making a large run of adzes that should be up next week according to a post I stumbled into on fakebook. 






Jason A. Lonon, Toolmaker







www.jasonalonontoolmaker.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Oct 21, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Found this guy.. thought @Bear Custom Builds and @RJBud1 might want to look him over. The rest of us will drool from a safe distance. By the way he is making a large run of adzes that should be up next week according to a post I stumbled into on fakebook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been wondering if he survived the plandemic... I've looked over his site a few times, always scoping opportunities of suppliers to recommend and haven't once seen a single thing listed in stock. Pretty much the same story for a number of other smiths that at one time were making these kinds of tools. Was it his facebook page you saw the post on or something else? (I don't use facebook).


----------



## Bear Custom Builds (Oct 21, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Found this guy.. thought @Bear Custom Builds and @RJBud1 might want to look him over. The rest of us will drool from a safe distance. By the way he is making a large run of adzes that should be up next week according to a post I stumbled into on fakebook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a coincidence I’ve been experimenting with some new knife patterns, one of which is a spoon knife. I’ve been thinking about doing some adze’s for a while now, but just don’t have the funds to splurge at the moment (high carbon steel is some expensive stuff)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 22, 2022)

Bear Custom Builds said:


> What a coincidence I’ve been experimenting with some new knife patterns, one of which is a spoon knife. I’ve been thinking about doing some adze’s for a while now, but just don’t have the funds to splurge at the moment (high carbon steel is some expensive stuff)


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 22, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> I've been wondering if he survived the plandemic... I've looked over his site a few times, always scoping opportunities of suppliers to recommend and haven't once seen a single thing listed in stock. Pretty much the same story for a number of other smiths that at one time were making these kinds of tools. Was it his facebook page you saw the post on or something else? (I don't use facebook).


Yes I look at all kinds of wood related stuff so they popped up his page. He has a class this weekend as I recall then he will be listing the adzes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 22, 2022)

Bear Custom Builds said:


> What a coincidence I’ve been experimenting with some new knife patterns, one of which is a spoon knife. I’ve been thinking about doing some adze’s for a while now, but just don’t have the funds to splurge at the moment (high carbon steel is some expensive stuff)


What items are made of high carbon (adze quality) steel? I can watch for them. My buddy has a buddy who scraps stuff out. I may be able to pluck a few plums.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 22, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> What items are made of high carbon (adze quality) steel? I can watch for them. My buddy has a buddy who scraps stuff out. I may be able to pluck a few plums.


large roller bearings a good source of high carbon steel in convenient shapes, i see thousands of them from the railroad bearing scrap that comes in at the scrap yard i'm on. they are about 2 inch diameter by 3 inch long.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Oct 22, 2022)

vegas urban lumber said:


> large roller bearings a good source of high carbon steel in convenient shapes, i see thousands of them from the railroad bearing scrap that comes in at the scrap yard i'm on. they are about 2 inch diameter by 3 inch long.


That would seem to be a pretty good base size to start forging an adze.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 22, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> That would seem to be a pretty good base size to start forging an adze.


price of shipping plus $10 i'll send a flat rate box full

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Oct 22, 2022)

vegas urban lumber said:


> large roller bearings a good source of high carbon steel in convenient shapes, i see thousands of them from the railroad bearing scrap that comes in at the scrap yard i'm on. they are about 2 inch diameter by 3 inch long.


That's probably about the best stuff you could get without going into exotic tool steels, which probably aren't the best for an adze as you want it to be reasonably easy to sharpen. Hans Karlsson supposedly makes his adzes from Swedish ball bearing steel.


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Oct 22, 2022)

vegas urban lumber said:


> price of shipping plus $10 i'll send a flat rate box full


@Bear Custom Builds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bear Custom Builds (Oct 22, 2022)

vegas urban lumber said:


> price of shipping plus $10 i'll send a flat rate box full


Sounds awesome, pm me the total price and your paypal and I’ll give you my address.


----------



## JonathanH (Oct 23, 2022)

In my area on Craigslist there was recently a guy who had a large pile of carbon steel (used large bandsaw blades & other industrial bearings and parts) that he was giving away for free to any knife maker or blacksmith that wanted it.

@Bear Custom Builds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 24, 2022)

Bear Custom Builds said:


> What a coincidence I’ve been experimenting with some new knife patterns, one of which is a spoon knife. I’ve been thinking about doing some adze’s for a while now, but just don’t have the funds to splurge at the moment (high carbon steel is some expensive stuff)


I'll be sitt'n here with my popcorn and my espresso coffee waiting on the outcome! @Bear Custom Builds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 24, 2022)

Bear Custom Builds said:


> Sounds awesome, pm me the total price and your paypal and I’ll give you my address.


so best i can tell they are either 4140 or chrome moly steel which might not be the best knife making steel

they measure 2x2 and 1 1/2 x 2 1/2

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 24, 2022)

@Bear Custom Builds this reading however list it as TS-01
also known as 01 tool steel
hardenable to rockwell c65 range

the fe/cs denotes it as carbon steel, so maybe actually a good knife blade steel

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 24, 2022)

from the internet​





O1 Tool Steel | Southern Tool Steel, Inc.


Southern Tool Steel distributes high-quality O1 Tool Steel in a variety of shapes and dimensions. Contact us today to learn more about what we have to offer!




www.southerntoolsteel.com




​*What is O1 Tool Steel?*​*O1 Tool Steel* is an oil-hardening, “non-shrinking” and versatile tool steel that can be hardened to the Rockwell C 65 range from a low austenitizing temperature. O1 Tool Steel is known as a low alloy steel because it contains several additives.


*Chemical Composition*​Carbon (C)​0.95​Manganese (Mn)​1.2​Tungsten (W)​0.50​Chromium (Cr)​0.50​Vanadium (V)​0.15​Silicon (Si)​0.4​Phosphorus (P)​0.3​Sulphur (S)​0.03​

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Bear Custom Builds (Oct 24, 2022)

@vegas urban lumber Looks like some good steel to me, can’t wait to get it under my hammer

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bear Custom Builds (Oct 24, 2022)

And those sizes would work perfect for some adzes. I might even be able to get some small hatchet heads out of that


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 25, 2022)

Bear Custom Builds said:


> And those sizes would work perfect for some adzes. I might even be able to get some small hatchet heads out of that


i'll box it up tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 25, 2022)

Bear Custom Builds said:


> And those sizes would work perfect for some adzes. I might even be able to get some small hatchet heads out of that


Hammer heads?


----------



## Bear Custom Builds (Oct 25, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Hammer heads?


The carbon level is a bit too high for hammers, ideally you’d want about .45-.5% carbon.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 25, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Hammer heads?


says the lower carbon 4140 or 4130 makes good hammer heads


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Oct 26, 2022)

vegas urban lumber said:


> so best i can tell they are either 4140 or chrome moly steel which might not be the best knife making steel
> 
> they measure 2x2 and 1 1/2 x 2 1/2
> 
> ...


That's a sweet gadget there... Standard XRF gun or some specialized variant of it?


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 26, 2022)

something like this









Thermo Scientific Niton XL2 980 GOLDD General Metals XRF Analyzer


Thermo Scientific Niton XL2 980 NitonXL2980 XRF Analyzer Models On Sale Warranty Calibration Backed by The Best Service and Lowest Prices in the Industry.




www.aaatesters.com





i was told the one i was using was $45,000

scrap yards typically own one so they can verify metal types
since some metals price out at up to $10 per pound these days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 27, 2022)

vegas urban lumber said:


> something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jumping Jehosophat! That is about what I paid for my house. - of course that was 45 years ago though.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 27, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Jumping Jehosophat! That is about what I paid for my house. - of course that was 45 years ago though.


$10 per lb?

lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 27, 2022)

vegas urban lumber said:


> $10 per lb?
> 
> lol


A pox upon ya Trev! Ya got me to thinking and doing a little weight of materials research. More like 29.5 cents per pound or thereabouts. Further looking - I might be able to sell at $4.40 per pound or thereabouts. That is about a .10 cent per pound per year increase.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 27, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> A pox upon ya Trev! Ya got me to thinking and doing a little weight of materials research. More like 29.5 cents per pound or thereabouts. Further looking - I might be able to sell at $4.40 per pound or thereabouts. That is about a .10 cent per pound per year increase.


you're doing us scrappers proud


----------

